# After customizing 8.0 kernel, the VirtualBox doesnot appear ?



## sw2wolf (Feb 21, 2010)

```
>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #6: Fri Feb 19 15:49:41 CST 2010     [email]root@mybsd.zsoft.com[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386
```


```
>pkg_info | grep virtualbox
virtualbox-ose-3.1.2_1 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.1.2_1 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```


```
>kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   15 0xc0400000 9a0ab8   kernel
 2    1 0xc0da1000 1b724    snd_hda.ko
 3    2 0xc0dbd000 567b0    sound.ko
 5    1 0xc61e1000 27000    vboxdrv.ko
 6    1 0xc6208000 951000   nvidia.ko
 7    1 0xc61c6000 10000    ext2fs.ko
```


```
>VirtualBox
stop here forever .......
```

From another terminal:


```
>ps -A | grep -i virtua
13900 ?? I 0:00.14 /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxSVC --pipe 8 --auto-shutdown
13896 0 I+ 0:00.79 VirtualBox
13897 0 I+ 0:00.05 /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxXPCOMIPCD
```

However, GENERIC kernel works fine before(When using MYKERNEL, i reinstalled VirtualBox again):


```
>diff GENERIC MYKERNEL
21,22c21,22
< cpu I486_CPU
<cpu> #cpu I486_CPU
> #cpu I586_CPU
40c40
<options> #options INET6 # IPv6 communications protocols
48,52c48,52
< options NFSCLIENT # Network Filesystem Client
< options NFSSERVER # Network Filesystem Server
< options NFSLOCKD # Network Lock Manager
< options NFS_ROOT # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
<options> #options NFSCLIENT # Network Filesystem Client
> #options NFSSERVER # Network Filesystem Server
> #options NFSLOCKD # Network Lock Manager
> #options NFS_ROOT # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
> #options MSDOSFS # MSDOS Filesystem
92c92
<device> #device fdc
140,150c140,150
< device amr # AMI MegaRAID
< device arcmsr # Areca SATA II RAID
< device asr # DPT SmartRAID V, VI and Adaptec SCSI RAID
< device ciss # Compaq Smart RAID 5*
< device dpt # DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
< device hptmv # Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
< device hptrr # Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
< device iir # Intel Integrated RAID
< device ips # IBM (Adaptec) ServeRAID
< device mly # Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
<device> #device amr # AMI MegaRAID
> #device arcmsr # Areca SATA II RAID
> #device asr # DPT SmartRAID V, VI and Adaptec SCSI RAID
> #device ciss # Compaq Smart RAID 5*
> #device dpt # DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
> #device hptmv # Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
> #device hptrr # Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
> #device iir # Intel Integrated RAID
> #device ips # IBM (Adaptec) ServeRAID
> #device mly # Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
> #device twa # 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID
153,159c153,159
< device aac # Adaptec FSA RAID
< device aacp # SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
< device ida # Compaq Smart RAID
< device mfi # LSI MegaRAID SAS
< device mlx # Mylex DAC960 family
< device pst # Promise Supertrak SX6000
<device> #device aac # Adaptec FSA RAID
> #device aacp # SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
> #device ida # Compaq Smart RAID
> #device mfi # LSI MegaRAID SAS
> #device mlx # Mylex DAC960 family
> #device pst # Promise Supertrak SX6000
> #device twe # 3ware ATA RAID
268c268
<device> #device an # Aironet 4500/4800 802.11 wireless NICs.
273,274c273,274
< device ral # Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
<device> #device ral # Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
> #device wi # WaveLAN/Intersil/Symbol 802.11 wireless NICs.
302c302
<device> #device umass # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
329c329
<device> #device firewire # FireWire bus code
331,334c331,334
< device fwe # Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
< device fwip # IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
< device dcons # Dumb console driver
<device> #device fwe # Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
> #device fwip # IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
> #device dcons # Dumb console driver
> #device dcons_crom # Configuration ROM for dcons
```

Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't dump unformatted system output here. *Sticky: Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums*


----------

